# FORCE HOLD?



## huskersioux (Oct 26, 2009)

I am working on force hold with my 7 1/2 month old springer. For the last week I did the ear pinch and used a glove, yesterday I started with a bumper and he will not open his mouth and accept it. I have to pry it open, then he holds it fine. Is this normal? will he eventually get that he is supposed to open his mouth, I am pinching the ear against the buckle harder and saying fetch, but nothing. Thanks


----------



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

You need to teach hold first before the F.F.. No ear pinch yet. I put a glove on stick 2 fingers in the mouth and say hold. no biting or spiting. praies the dog for a good hold. peting and saying hold. Tap the dog on the bottom jaw if he spits or chews. After he comfotable with your fingers move to a bumper. Same thing. but you will have to put it in his mouth. becuse you have not tought fetch yet. Just work on a good hold.

Get Fowl dogs DVD This has it all


----------



## huskersioux (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I ordered that DVD a week ago just haven't gotten it yet. Thanks


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

dog should hold in a sit position...next is heeling and holding...next is recall and still holding...then move to FF

Dog must be comfortable holding an object before you can start FF....

Mike Lardy, Evan Graham...don't buy any other junk dvd's


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

If you look above here in the "stickies", near the bottom is a thread 
Gonehuntin's method of HOld and Give. You're missing a step. You should not be going to the ear until you have done the jowl pinch. He's done on the jowl pinch when you touch them and he pops his mouth open.


----------

